# Getting a Fascinate today...



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Just something to hold me over til xmas when I can buy myself a Galaxy Nexus or similar device, looking for suggestions and feedback on kernels/ROMs/mods for the phone (until I sit down and make some) so I can go crazy as soon as it arrives 

Any feedback/info is appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Any of the CM7 based roms are great (MIUI, Vanilla, etc...) Too many to choose from. You really need to try them to see which ones work best with your phone. Some phones like some ROMs better than others. Good luck!


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice, I kinda figured as much  Been doin some forum crawling the past couple days and love the choices offered up for the Fascinate, now I just gotta get used to bein able to flash radios/kernels again... makes me feel spoiled after havin this LG Ally for so long lol.


----------

